# Council Workers



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

A woman walks into a police station and says she has been raped by two council workers.

The police ask how she knows they are council workers

She says " because I did all the F**king work!!"


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Ah, that's good. I like what you've done there.

I see you've used the common belief that council workers are lazy, and that the woman being raped had to do all the work because the workers, employed by the council, wouldn't do it, because, indeed, they are lazy.

That's clever.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Ah that's bad. I don't like what you've done there.

I see you've used the common belief that council workers are lazy, and that the woman being raped would actually not try and put up a fight and in fact would enjoy it to the point that she would have to do some work herself to maximise her obvious enjoyment of the situation. After all she was probably asking for it in the first place.

That's insensitive.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Bec21tt
Nice, gently amusing joke. [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

Widget and Kell
Get a life of your own and stop trying to ride on other peoples'.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Ah, I see what you've done there...

You've taken Widgets and Kells obvious banter as a vehicle for you own semi-amusing sidespin and also potentially to try and get yourself in Becs good books.

Interesting 



> Bec21tt
> Nice, gently amusing joke. Â [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]
> 
> Widget and Kell
> Get a life of your own and stop trying to ride on other peoples'.


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

:-*


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I heard a different verison where there were also five people watching again clarified as council workers by the woman cos they were leaning on shovels :-/


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> You've taken Widgets and Kells obvious banter as a vehicle for you own semi-amusing sidespin and also potentially to try and get yourself in Becs good books.
> 
> Interesting


And to let you know, it's quite hard to get into my good books. 
I'll repeat - my good books ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

:


----------

